
AP: Across US, police officers abuse confidential databases - kelukelugames
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/699236946e3140659fff8a2362e16f43/ap-across-us-police-officers-abuse-confidential-databases
======
finid
_Police officers across the country misuse confidential law enforcement
databases to get information on romantic partners, business associates,
neighbors, journalists and others for reasons that have nothing to do with
daily police work, an Associated Press investigation has found._

It won't be long before they start planting DNA samples they collected to
frame somebody.

